# Read but Develop your own style



## stonewall (Sep 26, 2003)

Deleted. I transferred it.


----------



## Lily (Sep 26, 2003)

Um . . . great advice, but doesn't this belong more in the 'writing tips and advice' section?


----------



## stonewall (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes Lily. How do I transfer it? Or should I post it again in the right place.


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 26, 2003)

I think only a mod can do that.  ::shimmies over to one of her topics and experiments::

Yep.  Gotta rely on the mods. ::nods::


----------

